# [EVDL] EV Licensing in Ontario, Canada



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Have there been any developments with this? please keep us posted

Thanks 
-Cole
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/EV-Licensing-in-Ontario-Canada-tp1751706p2015915.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just tried to import my electric motorcycle from the US and got rejected
at the RIV inspection be cause it is a "modified" vehicle. Does anyone know
how to overcome this and get an EV registered in Ontario?



> Darryl McMahon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > If anyone has tried to license an electric car (not an OEM hybrid) in
> > Ontario since February 10, 2010, please contact me off-list. I am
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You are talking about 2 different processes, importing and registering. RIV
has nothing to do with registering. RIV only looks after importing. They
compile a list based on Transport Canada's specification as to which
vehicles are importable as is, which are importable providing certain
modifications are made and those which cannot be imported. Manufacturers
probable pay to have their vehicles evaluated so importing a one off or
custom is probably not worth the expense of testing. I know there was a VW
Jetta in Ottawa was that was converted and registered but don't have any
details on this process.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Garret
Sent: August 10, 2010 4:52 PM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Licensing in Ontario, Canada

I just tried to import my electric motorcycle from the US and got rejected
at the RIV inspection be cause it is a "modified" vehicle. Does anyone know
how to overcome this and get an EV registered in Ontario?



> Darryl McMahon <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > If anyone has tried to license an electric car (not an OEM hybrid) in
> > Ontario since February 10, 2010, please contact me off-list. I am
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is this bike. http://evalbum.com/757
<http://evalbum.com/757>It failed on the RIV import inspection at Canadian
Tire. Reason: "Converted to electric." The inspector didn't know that to do
with it so he called the RIV info line and they said fail it, with no course
for importing it. I'm in Sudbury with the bike. I'll try to contact RIV to
follow up, but I'm not hopeful.
Garret



> pkotyk <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > You are talking about 2 different processes, importing and registering. RIV
> > has nothing to do with registering. RIV only looks after importing. They
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

First thing I'd do is to take it to another Canadian Tire, preferably when
they are busy. You have 45 days I think to complete the RIV portion of the
importation and can get an extension. If fails again, send RIV some
hypothetical questions as to bringing it in parts etc and see what they say.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Garret
Sent: August 11, 2010 11:00 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Licensing in Ontario, Canada

It is this bike. http://evalbum.com/757
<http://evalbum.com/757>It failed on the RIV import inspection at Canadian
Tire. Reason: "Converted to electric." The inspector didn't know that to do
with it so he called the RIV info line and they said fail it, with no course
for importing it. I'm in Sudbury with the bike. I'll try to contact RIV to
follow up, but I'm not hopeful.
Garret



> pkotyk <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > You are talking about 2 different processes, importing and registering.
> RIV
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Pkotyk wrote:
> 
> > First thing I'd do is to take it to another Canadian Tire,
> > preferably when they are busy.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Given it is a 2006 base, you can't use the age of vehicle (15 years or 
older) exemption.

Your main issue is the importation (RIV) rules. I don't think you are 
going to win on this one. However, you can try. I recommend that you 
start by finding the right person in Transport Canada / Registrar of 
Imported Vehicles and having a very polite conversation about your 
situation, and ask their advice about the situation.

Here are some places to start:

* Transport Canada
Vehicle Importation
Tower "C"
Place de Ville
330 Sparks Street
Ottawa ON K1A 0N5
Within Canada: 1-800-333-0371
Outside Canada: (613) 998-8616
Facsimile: (613) 998-8541

* Registrar of Imported Vehicles (RIV)
405 The West Mall, Suite 400
Toronto ON M9C 5K7
Within North America: 1-888-848-8240 (English and French)
Outside North America: 1-416-626-1803
Internet Address: www.riv.ca
E-mail Address: [email protected]

* Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA)
Within Canada: 1-800-461-9999
Outside Canada: 1-204-983-3500 or 1-506-636-5064
Internet Address: www.cbsa.gc.ca

Emphasize the environmental aspect of the vehicle, the professionalism 
of the conversion work, the link to the EVAlbum entry (so they can see 
how clean the bike looks), and how such machines simply don't exist for 
purchase in Canada. They deal with these situations for a living, and 
perhaps you will get an understanding human who will want to help you.

Remember, they are trying to apply the law, and the law says you can't 
import a vehicle that has been modified so as to make it sufficiently 
different from the original version that it may be unsafe. Not that it 
is unsafe, that it MAY be. It is not the government's mandate to test 
it to determine if it is safe or not, that responsibility falls to the 
importer, particularly if the vehicle has been modified. In this case, 
that's you. I expect they will give you unwelcome news, but you might 
get lucky.

If the vehicle had been converted in Canada, you would not be facing 
this specific issue. That may be worth raising in conversation. It may 
be worth asking for a clear definition of 'modified' vs. 'converted'. 
Be clear that you will have the vehicle safety tested, and are prepared 
to provide additional information if they so desire.

Did I mention, be very polite in your conversations with these 
officials? In this situation, they are holding all the cards, and you 
want them to bend the rules to do you a favour.

Only if this approach does not work, we can discuss (later) some less 
attractive approaches to solving your problem.

If you can get past the RIV issue, the rest of the registration process 
should be navigable. However, the rules for registering EV conversions 
in Ontario changed about 2 months ago, and we're still working through 
the implications. One issue for you - such registrations can only be 
done in Toronto or Ottawa (so far).

Insurance will be an additional challenge. You have to have it to 
operate the vehicle on Ontario roads. Many Canadian insurers will not 
cover motorcycles, and some don't like EV conversions. You're up 
against both. It can be done; I have done it for a couple of electric 
motorcycles in Ontario - one conversion and one OEM machine.

On 11/08/2010 12:20 PM, [email protected] wrote:
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV Licensing in Ontario, Canada
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<[email protected]>
> Message-ID:
> <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset="iso-8859-1"
>
> It is this bike.http://evalbum.com/757
> <http://evalbum.com/757>It failed on the RIV import inspection at Canadian
> Tire. Reason: "Converted to electric." The inspector didn't know that to do
> with it so he called the RIV info line and they said fail it, with no course
> for importing it. I'm in Sudbury with the bike. I'll try to contact RIV to
> follow up, but I'm not hopeful.
> Garret
>
>


> pkotyk<[email protected]>wrote:
> >
> >> > You are talking about 2 different processes, importing and registering. RIV
> >> > has nothing to do with registering. RIV only looks after importing. They
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Call around find an inpection station who is used to inspecting homebuilt
cars, kit cars and the like. If they are not an RIV inspector, they might
know of one who inpsects modified vehicles. Then chat with the inspector
and find out what needs to be done.

Other than that - part it out, import piece by piece. Make sure its all
labelled "car parts". The assemble and get a provincial inspection for a
homebuilt car. Still might be difficult as the VIN will be US.

Check the web for "import kit car canada"

http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/roadsafety/tp-tp2436-rs200804-faq-689.htm

http://www.cadvision.com/blanchas/54pontiac/57Vette-customs.html
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EV-Licensing-in-Ontario-Canada-tp1751706p2323609.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

